# Where are your ancestors from?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

We did a "where are you located" thread and so I thought it would be interesting to see where people on the forum's ancestors are from.

I am Dutch/Irish although I am sure just about every country in Europe is in my bloodline somehow as my first Dutch ancestor came to the U.S. (New Holland) in 1652.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My mom's mom was native american(3/4) french ( 1/4) and grandpa was full norweigan. He was the first in his family to be born here. On my dad's side grandpa was full norweigan born in norway and grandma was english/polish I'm told but I can not confirm that as she died in 1940. Her daddy (great-grandpa died in 1965) 3 yrs before I was born. My dad didn't get into nationalities so he had never asked.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

you can just call me a Jewbilly.....3/4 jew 1/4 Hillbilly! haha a rare breed!


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Only two replies? Doesn't anyone want to share?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> We did a "where are you located" thread and so I thought it would be interesting to see where people on the forum's ancestors are from.
> 
> I am Dutch/Irish although I am sure just about every country in Europe is in my bloodline somehow as my first Dutch ancestor came to the U.S. (New Holland) in 1652.


is new holland now new york?
My ancestors irish/english/german/native American and jewish. I am a grade A mutt!!! :doggy:


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Ancestors? Hmm.. probably a mix of Aztecs & Spaniards. hehe


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Heavy bred Irish here. Still have family there.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Krissy said:


> Ancestors? Hmm.. probably a mix of Aztecs & Spaniards. hehe


thats me too.. 100 percent mexican but since I look white I look like Miklo from blood in blood out or like JD from American Me LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't look at me little puppet. lmfao Great Movie!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah that is a great movie ima go watch it tonight i'm a movie buff so you know i got it!


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thats me too.. 100 percent mexican but since I look white I look like Miklo from blood in blood out or like JD from American Me LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:


LOL Youre so funny!! :rofl::rofl:

Mexican gueritos are cute imo 



buzhunter said:


> Don't look at me little puppet. lmfao Great Movie!


La Primera Lives..!! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

oh man guerito?! OH HELLLLL NAW


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

You're not guerito? Entonces how do you look white?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

naw i just hate being called that. i just say i got "miguel yackson" syndrome LMAO my girl thinks im stupid when i say that... lol


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

Dispensa. I get you and [email protected] MY Syndrome.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> is new holland now new york?
> My ancestors irish/english/german/native American and jewish. I am a grade A mutt!!! :doggy:


Yes. New Holland later became New York City.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Amsterdam


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thats me too.. 100 percent mexican but since I look white I look like Miklo from blood in blood out or like JD from American Me LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:


You can thank the French for that. :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Heavy bred Irish here. Still have family there.


Cool! We need to go to the pubs sometime. :rofl:


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm Scottish and English. I'm always at war with myself!


----------



## mypitsnameisamare (Jul 31, 2009)

My dad's Chinese, My mom's half Filipino-Spanish.

Doesn't matter to me though coz I look like a "Pinoy" anyway hehe )


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

swedish/ danish


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Italian and the rest swam over from Mexico! lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

From what I know I am Norweigan, German, Russian, English, Irish, Scottish and French (French unconfirmed). I am a melting pot of European ancestry!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

you sound as pure breed as i do!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LMAO! With all those different ancestries I still manage to be about as pasty white as they come!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im realy white under my clothes i have a great farmers tan.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

3/4 Cajun 1/4 attakapa here...I mean we ARE swamp dwellers here....LOL;>


----------

